# Purchase Help



## Wizzer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi...

I'm thinking about purchasing a Craftsman Track 8/25 blower from a guy I know - not really sure of the model #. It's in pretty fair shape except that the idle goes up and down..hunting I guess you call it.

I've researched these Tecumseh engines and it looks like I may have to get the carb rebuilt. Is it worth $300 for this blower? I'm going to attempt to attach a picture of it. 

Also...it has 2 reverse gears and in 2-reverse, it is rreeaallyyyy slow. Belts?

I'm not really a hands-on mechanic, I can tell people what's wrong and how to fix it but don't have much luck when I attempt to fix it myself. No mechanical inclination.

So, if I purchase this blower for 3 bills it seems to me that it'll probably be another $100 for carb rebuild and then who knows for the reverse gears.

What do you think?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a $75 blower at most and you *need *to watch this vid before buying *any * blower


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Jmo, but dont even consider paying $300'for it. Id be more inclined to tell the seller to give you $50' and you will haul it away. Lol


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Is this so-called "hunting" only at an idle, and NOT when it's under load ?

If so, and if it is the non-adjustable carb, then it's probably just the need to clean the Idle Restrictor Screw/Valve . . . . and there's an instructive video available for that.

The #2 Reverse being slow is probably just an adjustment . . . . but I don't know anything about "tracked" units except that they're less maneuverable when not running.

For what it's worth, I'd say go for it . . . . but don't go for it; have it delivered. And ask for the Manuals; then read them !

Do not plan on sending it into the shop for little servicing; one visit will exceed the purchase price.

It's running well now; you can keep it running.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Before you buy that machine, you need to check for all the things mentioned in that video. Pay particular attention to the L shaped mounting brackets that hold the bucket to the tractor. You might have to unbolt things to see properly and if the seller is not willing to let you do that, then think twice. 

I had a similar 8/25, 1983 vintage wheel model and these L shaped sheet metal brackets are spot welded onto the back surface of the impeller housing, and they rusted and broke free from the bucket. This resulted in the belt jumping off the pulley when the machine was tilted back.

You could actually see the bucket droop down when it was lifted off the ground when you pushed down on the handles. I got it welded up but it only lasted another year since the entire bucket assembly is made from pretty thin sheet metal, and it broke somewhere else the next season. As I remember, there was not much space to fabricate reinforcements for these bits of metal as they would have interfered with the alignment of the bucket and tractor.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a thread about the main shaft from the drive plate(not friction disc) and bearings going bad. The part is not available. I made one and a way to grease them. 


Run the model number through Sears parts direct. I would bet many parts are not available. 

My 2 cents....not even close to being worth $300.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I was being kind with the $75. I'd go maybe $40 on it but seriously, no more that. 
Watch that vid I posted, take notes if you have to. Look elsewhere for a different blower. Happy hunting.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

See if you can find an old ariens on cl to throw a predator on. I can get good frames for like 20 bucks if I look around, add an engine for 100 and some fasteners for 10 bucks or so and you have a tank of a snowblower that is built way better and will be way more reliable then that Tecumseh pos ever was imo


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Yikes, well if you have no mechanical inclination, there may be issues. This looks like a bag of potential projects, that we could walk you through, but do you really want to?

That's a question that you have to answer, but we are here for you either way. And help where and when we can. Whereabouts are you in the USA, some members maybe neighbors?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello wizzer, welcome to *SBF!!* take a look on craigslist, you can find a much better snowblower for $300


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Whereabouts are you in the USA, some members maybe neighbors?


Where you are tells us what kind and how much snow you get which is really important when you're asking about what machine might be best for you. Please enter a location back in your profile where you have "USA". Knowing what your going to use it on helps too. How big a driveway, gravel, concrete, turn around area, hills or buildings in the way, inclines ... anything unusual.

I'll say around here that machine might get $150 on a good day. But that would be someone looking for a tracked machine that doesn't know some of the parts are no longer available and who hasn't tried to take a track system apart. If the bucket looks that rusted up and neglected and it's so easy to take care of and wipe down once in a while, I'd be very wary of anything breaking and how badly everything you'd need to take apart to get to the repair might be seized with rust !!

If you have few tools, no space, patience and little time you might be better off adding a couple hundred to that $300 price tag and getting a big box store (homedepot, Lowes, ...) machine with a warranty.
They aren't great machines but they save your back, throw snow just fine and although most of us here bash them pretty good they are an entry level unit that will get the job done and if taken care of do so for many years.

That's NOT what I would do but that would get you a machine with a warranty and over the next couple years you can learn how to take care of it with some help here.

Like someone else mentioned getting an older machine and I would recommend an older, well built machine as we can walk you through the steps to overhaul anything on it if you have the desire to learn, tools, patience and time.
Getting a used one now or soon gives you all summer to go over it and get it into shape before you need it.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

In answer to your question of what do I think...you should use your $300 and take the family out for a nice evening. It would be money better spent.


----------

